# Very Low amniotic fluid levels and slowing growth



## cath73 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi,
I am 34 weeks and had a growth scan which showed that baby was average size, just under 5lbs. With my forst he was already 8.5 lbs at this stage!! The consultant has said that she is a bit concerned that my amniotic fluid index is below 3rd centile at 5.2 so extremely low. My fundal height measured 32 weeks at 28 weeks, 34 weeks at 31 weeks and yesterday at 34 weeks it was measuring 35  . Growth has definitely slowed and I have actually lost a bit of weight in the last few weeks. I am to have weekly scans to check fluid levels and growth. She also examined me and there does not appear to be any leaking of waters and I also have not noticed anything.
Should I be worried, and is there anything I can do to help with this. On the plus side baby is extremely active all the time and has been throughout. It is so different to my 1st pg where at 35 weeks I was measuring 41cm..........he was a big boy!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Your baby seems to be an ok weight for now, but it does need to be monitored if you are measuring the same. There isn't anything you can do to increase the fluid, but stress can decrease the amount of fluid, so try to keep calm. It sounds as though they are monitoring you carefully and will take action if it looks like you need delivering, which, at 34 weeks, would be fine,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## cath73 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thankyou..........guess its just a waiting game now! My consultant is great so I know I am in safe hands


----------

